# Wie bekommt man so einen Style hin?



## Xcurse (17. April 2005)

Hallo,

wollte mal wissen wie man diesen Stil hinbekommt wie die 3 Typen abgebildet sind. Also das die Farben so komisch sind.


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. April 2005)

Neue Einstellungsebene "Farbton/Sättigung"
"Färben" aktivieren und das Bild leicht einfärben (in meinem Beispiel bräunlich)
Ausgangsebene dublizieren und nach "oben schieben"
Sättigung auf "0" verringern und Füllmethode auf "Ineinanderkopieren" setzen

Mit ein paar individuellen Veränderungen bekommst du mit Sicherheit ein passendes Ergebnis.


----------



## Xcurse (1. Mai 2005)

Danke, aber bei mir sieht das nicht so gut aus. Bei mir hat das ganze Bild nur diesen Braunton und nicht wie bei dir, so das alle Farben erhalten sind. Hab das auch schon öfter ausprobiert aber weiß nicht was ich falsch mache


----------



## extracuriosity (1. Mai 2005)

Also bei deinem Beispiel sind ja auch noch andere Farben drin. Die Hosen zum Beispiel sind ja auch noch blau.
  Ich empfehle dir folgendes:
 Erstelle über dein Bild eine neue Ebene und fülle sie in einem Braunton. Jetzt stellst du den Ebenenverrechnungsmodus auf Farbe und regelst die Deckkraft soweit runter, bis du zufieden bist.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Mai 2005)

Hi,

der Effekt ist eigentlich ganz leicht zu erzielen. Aber wie so oft in solchen Fällen muss
das Ursprungsfoto schon für den sogenannten High-Key Effekt geeignet sein.
Menschen vor dunklem Hintergrund eignen sich dafür nicht.

*Wie man es macht:*

*1.* Mit Hilfe der Gradationskurven die Lichter überziehen, also die Gradationskurve rechts
oben nach oben beulen, im mittleren Kurvenbereich aber wieder auf ein relativ normales
Maß zurückziehen. Das Bild darf nicht mehr ganz "hart" wirken, sondern schön aufgehellt.
Deshalb evtl. auch den Schwarzpunkt links unten etwas nach oben heben.

*2.* Mit dem Effekt "Störungen hinzufügen" eine wirklich ganz schwache Störungsstruktur
reinrechnen lassen, so dass das Bild grobkörniger aussieht.

*3.* Mit dem Fotofilter einen Sepiaton auf das Bild legen und mit der Filterdichte spielen.

Das wars schon.


----------



## GundelR (23. Juni 2005)

... nur eine Frage: was meinst Du bitte mit "Fotofilter"
Gruß GundelR


----------



## Leola13 (23. Juni 2005)

Hai,

neue Einstellungsebene _ Fotofilter (ab PS CS)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ston3d (27. Juni 2005)

und was bewirkt dieser Filter? und vor allem wie simulier ich ihn in PS7?


----------



## da_Dj (27. Juni 2005)

Es ist eigentlich nicht viel anders, als wenn du eine Ebene mit einer Farbe füllst und diese per Ebenenmodi z.B. auf überlagen hast (jedoch kriegt man glaub ich mit keinem Modi genau diesen Effekt hin, zumindest nich ohne viel zu spielen).


----------

